# Help - need to "unsign" a PDF



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Hi,

I signed a PDF in Preview on Lion. Unfortunately I signed in the wrong area. I need to remove that signature and put it elsewhere in the PDF.

Is there anyway I can remove that signature from that place in that document alone? Google was no help, Lion Help and Preview Help was no help either.

Thanks and cheers


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Can you not open the "signed" pdf and remove your signature, and try again then save??

Or do you have the original "unsigned" pdf you could use and sign it with your signature in the correct space??


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

I am unable to remove the signature. I am unable to select the signature in order to delete it.

Yes, I still have the original PDF, but then this is a PDF form I filled in and signed (once in the correct spot and once in the wrong spot), a two-pager application form with a lot of fields, so it is a lot of work to fill the form again from scratch.

Cheers


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Hmmm... a pdf file that you "signed" with a signature and saved with a signature in the wrong location, but you're not able to open that pdf and select the wrong signature placement and delete it somehow to be saved as edited. Strange and not too Maclike for a pdf file you modified.

Have you tried all possible 'delete' options you might have available on the wrong sig placement?? Obviously yes I'm guessing.

But just a thought, are you using Lion with its 'auto save' stuff enabled and may just be preventing any further modification on the "saved" pdf and the wrong sig placement location???


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

I don't suppose you have access to Acrobat Pro?

How did you add this signature in the first place? Did you do something like what is described here?

Add a signature to PDFs in Mac OS X Lion Preview? :: Online Tech Support Help :: Ask Dave Taylor!®

If so, you should also be able to delete it, using the Manage Signature button - as per the linked article.

Unlike Acrobat Pro, I can't see a method of adding a signature image to a PDF in Preview _unless_ you use their method of creating the signature with your iSight. (I can only assume that Apple decided to do it this way so it was more "secure" - you won't have a signature image file floating around on your computer. A bit of a nuisance, though!)

In looking this up, I came across a free app I wasn't aware of before - FormulatePro. It allows you to open any PDF document, fill out forms, drop in graphics, save and print. And it's free! Sounds like a worthy addition to the arsenal.


----------

